# Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*
Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police*
May 24 at 7:43pm·
Thanks to our friend Michele McPhee for this well written post about the failures of our criminal justice system and the tragic results!

Last week - just days before Jorge Zambrano executed Auburn MA Police Department Officer Ronald Tarentino -- he faced a judge for yet another probation violation.

When he blinked two words were flashed at the judge. F... You. A tattoo he had emblazoned on his eyelids at Souza-Baranowski Correctional Center, multiple Department of Correction sources told me.

The tattoo just raises more questions as to how Zambrano, 35, a career criminal with multiple violent felonies on his 26-page Criminal Offender Registry Information record, many of those charges connected to assaulting cops, was able to walk out of court last week and continue driving the same SUV that led him to be pulled over on May 16. The one with the attached plates.

Days later he executed a father of three. He's not the only one.

In 1993 Boston Police Department (Official) Officer Tom Rose shot dead by a convicted murderer who was inexplicably released from jail. A year later, Massachusetts State Police Trooper Mark Charbonnier gunned down by a career criminal during a traffic stop.
Suffolk County Sheriff's Department - Boston, MA Sheriff Ricky Dever was stabbed to death by a career criminal he escorted from a friend's bar in 2005. Woburn veteran cop In Honor of Woburn MA, Police Officer John "Jack" Maguire was executed by two brothers - both career criminals - who shot him dead in 2010 as they tried to pull off yet another armed robbery, one of many that marked their endless rap sheets.

And those are just the cops killed by career criminals. Then there are the Amy Lords and the Alexander Zapps and other innocent victims preyed upon by people who never should have been released from jail.

In 2012 the Commonwealth, finally, passed a three strikes your out law, becoming one of 26 states in the country to tell violent repeat offenders that their free rides were over. But are they?

When the judge who let Zambrano walk free - again - on May 18 on yet another probation violation saw him blink those tattooed words, he probably should have responded in kind.

Luckily the Massachusetts State Police Stop Team delivered that message instead.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

McPhee still likes cops?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Why wouldn't she? OUI isn't a crime anymore is it? I wanted to assault a couple of troopers myself. I always liked her anyway


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

what became of that ? 

Too bad. She was always a strong voice for LE


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

mtc said:


> It's Alexandra Zapp - not Alexander -effing douche can't get it straight!
> 
> Of course McPhee likes cops - that's how she gets away with driving blotto'd. Well, till one pulls her over and insults her ego by not knowing who she is.
> 
> What became of her OUI charge? Nothing yet, she's busy dragging the trooper through the mud, since her buddy in the colonel's office retired.


Got it.
Thank you.


----------

